# Can I milk by hand and What goat is best for milk production?



## goatsalive (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi, I have 2 goats a male and female. Yes I know they will breed actually they already have! I want goats that will produce milk for soap and food! I have Pygmy goats so they are small!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, you can hand milk. You will want to separate your male and female once she has given birth. You don't want him to rebreed her right away and you don't want the milk tainted with his smell.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Pygmies are a meat breed, not a dairy breed, so they will not make a lot of milk, unless they have some Nigerian Dwarf crossed in there. Nigerian Dwarves can look like Pygmies because they are the same size, but they are dairy goats and if you get the right bloodlines they can REALLY produce their weight in gold.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have had a purebred pygmy doe who put out over a quart a day of very good, sweet milk...my pygmy/nigerian cross does have also done well with output, I did find it a bit hard to find a short but capacious container in which to milk because Pygmy's tend to have low slung bellies and short legs making it difficult to have enough room under them to milk into a standard 2 quart SS pail.

My oldest cross doe, Bootsie had her last freshening in 2008 and she stayed in milk for 26 months... such a great, well mannered girl who loved to be milked, even though the last 8 months I milked her, output was just a pint a day but I loved the one on one with her and it broke my heart to dry her off.


Please do separate your buck and doe... rebreeding soon after delivery is very hard on a lactating doe and pygmy's as well as nigerians will breed year round as they don't have a set breeding season like most standard breeds do...you may want to look for another doe to keep company for your doe as well as a wether for your buck once you separate the current 2.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Good Luck with up coming kids and milking. Liz is the best one to talk to about milking a pygmy!!

As far as only having two goats - one of each sex - I would suggest that you seperate them immediately, since they have already bred. Your doe is going to be putting out pharamones that smell like heat for the last half of her pregnancy. This will trigger the buck to chase and mount her which can cause her to loose the kids. I would build 2 seperate pens - one for the buck one for the doe. The other thing is - they are going to need a buddy to cuddle with. I would suggest a wether for your buck and either a wether or another doe for your girl - that way they are happy and on the cold nights have each other to cuddle up and keep warm with.

Good luck


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL...Thanks Allison!
Yep...I've always milked my does, wether they be pygmy or nigerians.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ah, sorry, Liz.  I thought Pygmies didn't produce as much, but you know a heck lot better than I.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Woodhavenfarm - typically they don't ... they are "typically" like every other meat breed - rick fatty milk but no longevity in milk production ... but just like anything - there can be differences  But it is all about the owner, lines and feed


----------



## Painted Minis Farm (Aug 30, 2012)

If you still want small goats I would go with the Nigerian dwarf or a crossbreed. Our Nigerians are good little producers. And the others are right, the blood lines - if you get the right ones they'll be milking for a long time .


----------



## goatsalive (Apr 24, 2012)

How do I get the Female tamer? She will eat out of my hand! But is still scared of me without food! Also I can't touch her much! How do I get her real tame? I only want the milk for soap. Not for consumption. What precautions do I need to take for the Quality of the milk?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Milk for soap only needs to not have dirt, hair, poop or other things in it. Just run it through a fine strainer and it should be good.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

For starters...allowing the goats to get to know you by just spending the time with them. I have gotten a couple does in the past who have taken some time to get them to come around and by spending my free time in the pen just doing the usual stuff and by just sitting and talking to them the girls I have had all come to realize that I was trustworthy and knew I always had treats in my pockets.
I do consume the milk from my girls as well as use it to make my soaps, lotion, cheese, butter etc and all I have ever done was to wash udders before milking and strain the milk over chillers into my SS pail.

And...invest in making or purchasing a milkstand, training your doe to get her meals there routinely will make the milking process easier and much more enjoyable for you both. Allowing her to eat from the pan on the stand while you brush her and talk to her helps her associate the stand with good things.
Pygmy's have a high butterfat which makes for some very sweet milk, though they aren't specifically bred for milk they can have a good lactation length with consistent production for a good 6-7 months after delivery. My personal feeling is that regardless of breed, all goats can be milked...it's just the quality and quantity that differs


----------



## Sherryr (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a goat who was scared of me, I got her to eat out of my hand but that's all 
and then I made head stalls for all of my goats to eat in, once they have their head in 
I can touch them all over, she found out I was not going to hurt her and now I can pet her anytime.
Hope this help you
Sherry


----------



## goatsalive (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## mcd311 (Feb 16, 2013)

liz said:


> I have had a purebred pygmy doe who put out over a quart a day of very good, sweet milk...my pygmy/nigerian cross does have also done well with output, I did find it a bit hard to find a short but capacious container in which to milk because Pygmy's tend to have low slung bellies and short legs making it difficult to have enough room under them to milk into a standard 2 quart SS pail.
> 
> My oldest cross doe, Bootsie had her last freshening in 2008 and she stayed in milk for 26 months... such a great, well mannered girl who loved to be milked, even though the last 8 months I milked her, output was just a pint a day but I loved the one on one with her and it broke my heart to dry her off.
> 
> Please do separate your buck and doe... rebreeding soon after delivery is very hard on a lactating doe and pygmy's as well as nigerians will breed year round as they don't have a set breeding season like most standard breeds do...you may want to look for another doe to keep company for your doe as well as a wether for your buck once you separate the current 2.


I had just posted a new thread on Pygmies and milking them...this answers my question if they are good millers or not. Thank you for your knowledge Liz!


----------



## goatsalive (Apr 24, 2012)

I have gotten the female tamer and she will eat out of my hand, but I can not get Herron let me pet her! She is getting closer to giving birth so I will keep you posted. Thanks for all the help. If any one has any suggestions please feel free to help me. I want the kids to be tame.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I would just go sit with her and let her come to you. Thats what i did with one of my does, or you could give her a couple doritos but just a couple..we did that with my other doe that when i bought wasn't tame and to this day she won't leave me alone and we just gave it to her twice and that was several months ago lol..they really do love doritos..I never gave em to her again cause i wasn't sure if they were really that good for her..


----------

